# Fasttech Order Shipping



## Joey786 (9/6/14)

Hi guys 

Just quick q & a to those who have previously ordered 
How long do they usually take
What can I expect etc

Currently status states
Arrived at overseas (Country code: ZA)

Am I waiting for a call, actual delivery, a card to say parcel is ready for collection 

Is it local POST office or where about?


----------



## drew (9/6/14)

@Joey786 Pop your tracking number in here for local tracking info.


----------



## Andre (9/6/14)

Take the international tracking number and type it in here: http://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/trackandtrace.html
If in the system, will show the local tracking number and where your parcel is. If they require documentation, you will receive a notification in you P O Box.


----------



## Joey786 (9/6/14)

Currently nothing found on system

Will wait a while I guess, thanks for the info


----------



## BumbleBee (9/6/14)

I haven't ordered from them myself but have ordered from other chinese sources, expect a collection slip or a form stating what you still need to pay ie. VAT, Handling fees, Import duties etc. at your Post Office. From the point it reaches SA you can also expect to wait another 2-3 weeks. My advice: put it out of your mind for now, you'll drive yourself crazy waiting for it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

